# Scandinavian Splitting Axes



## Dan Dill (Feb 4, 2007)

I have always loved the looks of these axes, but I have never used them on splitting firewood. HAVE ANY OF YOU?

I was looking to buy one of these for my wife to assist in splitting the firewood. I might buy a HELKO.

What can you guys tell me?







Look at these and the Varios.

http://www.helko.de/produkt/k3e.htm


----------



## Hansson (Feb 5, 2007)

http://www.gransfors.com/htm_eng/index.html
This is good stuff


----------



## Dan Dill (Feb 5, 2007)

I have the wildlife axe.


Have any of you actually used the Scand type splitting axes?


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Feb 5, 2007)

I have the Gransfors Large Splitting Axe and the Wildlife Hatchet.

I am impressed with the quality & craftsmanship on both of them. The large splitting axe is kind of an "inbetween size" - not quite big enough for some of the wood that I encounter and overkill for splitting up a bunch of kindling.

If I did it over I would probably prefer the Small Splitting Axe & the Splitting Maul .

The Wildlife Hatchet is freaking sharp and holds an edge very well.

.


----------



## sedanman (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a Granfurs and a Helko, I prefer the Helko. Break a handle on either (not impossible) and you be back in the game faster with the Helko. ASK ME HOW I KNOW.


----------



## Dan Dill (Feb 5, 2007)

sedanman said:


> I have a Granfurs and a Helko, I prefer the Helko. Break a handle on either (not impossible) and you be back in the game faster with the Helko. ASK ME HOW I KNOW.



What about the Fiskars for a woods carry axe and splitter.






28 inch handle [a little short, but ...] and a 4 1/4 pound head.


----------



## bigair (Feb 5, 2007)

I would go for the fiskars. Indestructable handle.


----------



## treebogan (Feb 5, 2007)

*Nice Handy Axe that one,no good for driving wedges*

My boss had one of those,he bought it to ride around in his R.V. untill we pirated it one day and the head flew off when I was driving some wedges into a large spruce.I has its place but perhaps at the "light duty" end of the spectrum.Cool looks are a big plus with that model though!


----------



## enjoys cutting (Feb 5, 2007)

i have one of the smaller fiskar axes and i think it's a great design.i use it mostly for splitting kindling wood and it's surprising how big a chunk of wood it will split.i'm sure the big ones with the heavier heads would work great as a ssplitting maul.


----------



## livewire (Feb 5, 2007)

*Varios...*

...look great and I want one. The only thing stopping me is you can't strike the back of it. I'm not afraid to say I get stuck from time to time! I'm waiting for RBW's mods.


----------



## JamesJems (Feb 5, 2007)

*Gransfors Large Splitting Axe.*

I swear by the Gransfors Large splitting axe. Here's a review I wrote for the product on Amazon.com:

well, I was going to include an html link, but the link is too long. Here's what I said:

First of all, there are hardware store, garden variety axes, and then there are the Swedes. Gransfors Bruks and Wetterlings are the kings. (They source their steel from the same maker, by the way). Mine is made by Rune Andersson, and i can tell that because he stamped his initials on the head next to the maker's mark. If it breaks, Rune buys me a replacement.

People, if you take care of your tools and only want to buy them once, you owe it to yourself to check out Swedish-made Axes. They are a joy in the hand and make pleasant work easier. Seriously.

The tool is so well thought out:

Hardened Swedish steel to Rockwell 57-58.
Polished and flared cheeks to power through rounds
Just heavy enough to swing fast (3.5 pounds). Remember, force is a function of velocity and mass, so if you can swing this axe faster than an 5 pound maul, you'll do much better.
Steel collar for overstrike protection, wrapped around a...
Hot Linseed Oiled/Beeswax rubbed hickory handle that is shaped just right.

Everything about this axe is right. Enjoy it.



Here in the PNW, where I split mostly Fir/Alder/Pine rounds, it's 'da bomb. If you split harder woods, your mileage may vary. I doubt it though. It's a helluva tool. BtW, it's the same one as in my avatar.


----------



## Hansson (Feb 6, 2007)

I have the gränfors and the fiskars and the gränfors is the better one.


----------



## Dan Dill (Feb 7, 2007)

I went with the Fiskars 4 1/4 with a 28 inch handle for carrying in the woods since I could get it locally. I want something bigger for the homestead now.


----------



## Dan Dill (Feb 12, 2007)

Dan Dill said:


> What about the Fiskars for a woods carry axe and splitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't underestimate this little slammer! It will take your leg off!

Mine came in today and cuts like lightning. I have cut madrone and tanoak and the pieces it wouldn't split still required too many hits with the old 10# maul. If this axe cannot handle it, then I am content cutting it with the chainsaw.


----------



## Dan Dill (Feb 21, 2007)

Finland said:


> LOOK AT
> 
> www.vipukirves.fi



I do not think my wrists could handle that. Also, how dense a wood are they using for the videos. I think out tanoak and madrone are muich harder than that.

The Fiskars has been performing extremely well I must say. I am actually a little suprised and still learning to use it since it is do different from my 12 pound maul.

I think I split just as well this weekend and was less tired than usual. there were a few that the Fiskar failed on [5 of them], and only 2 of the 5 could I split with the 12 pounder, and it took multiple hits with it. I would just as soon roll them into a pile and quarter them with the saw or a hydo splitter.


----------



## Finland (Feb 21, 2007)

*Information*

Hello Dan Dill
I live in Finland, the lanf of Fiskars. I have the whole varioty of Fiskars axes.
I have used them a lot.They are not bad. I allso have the Swedish axes, Hultafors and Gransfors. The German Helkowerk allso belongs to my axe collection. The Canadian Super spalter is with me, as well, and so are the Chinese copies.
There was a good reason why I started to greate a totally new axe. I had to use the traditional axes, because there was not any other alternatives.
Anyway, I started to think nearly 20 years ago, why the human race is still using a tool that was invented 4 million years ago on the stoneage.
I experienced the traditional axes very dangerouse and hard to work with.
So I started to use more and more my time to greate safe and very effective hand operated woodsplitting apparatus/tool. Finally I found the correct form and weight with totally new way to operate. It is a long story how I found the correct way to manufacture/produce the blade. That information is told on my homepages. (Directions for use. Click the flag of England).
VIPUKIRVES/LEVERAXE easily beats all the axes mentioned above.
By using VIPUKIRVES you do not have to worry about your wrists or legs, because the splitting mechanism is totally differeft comparing to the traditional one. Hit and loosen your touch on the handle and let it rotate in your hands. It does not hurt at all. The blade ramains on the block and does no come to your foot. The trees ,you mentioned , are not familiar to me, but the trees you see on my wideo are BIRCH, PINE/REDWOOD, WILLOW/OSIER.
I allso have splitted ELM, OAK, MAPLE, SIX/SPRUCE, MOUNTAIN ASH/ROWAN.
So far I have not had any difficulties with these trees.
As told before, with these trees VIPUKIRVES is much more efective than any other axe what I have ever used before. VIPUKIRVES is specially designed for splitting purposes. Suggested lenght of the block is 25-33 centimeters/ 10-13,5 inches. The diameter can be what ever, there is no limit, because you can safely start the splitting from the outer edge/side of the block. You can split on the groun or on the rock. The blade remains on the block.It does not go throw the block.
I do not touch any traditional axes any more.
I split my firewood with VIPUKIRVES/LEVERAXE.
I wish you all safe splittings.
www.vipukirves.fi


----------



## stihlgotwood (Feb 21, 2007)

I have a couple of Gransfors and can't believe how nice they are. I don't do much splitting with them because i have a splitter, but i like to use them on occasion. I was thinking of a fiska for kindling. They look pretty durable. It's amazing the feel of these professional axes, the balance and everything else. A lot of these are so nice looking i don't even want to use them-i just want to collect them. Definitely worth the money. After using a gransfor then picking up the Canadian tire special or any other cheap axe-forget it-they need to be retired to the garbage.


----------



## Dan Dill (Feb 23, 2007)

Finland said:


> Hello Dan Dill
> I live in Finland, the lanf of Fiskars. I have the whole varioty of Fiskars axes.
> I have used them a lot.They are not bad. I allso have the Swedish axes, Hultafors and Gransfors. The German Helkowerk allso belongs to my axe collection. The Canadian Super spalter is with me, as well, and so are the Chinese copies.
> There was a good reason why I started to greate a totally new axe. I had to use the traditional axes, because there was not any other alternatives.
> ...



Thanks you very much for this information. The tool really is amazing as it shows o nthe video. I might have to try one someday.


----------



## Dan Dill (Feb 25, 2007)

I just cut and split another cord of wood, this time maple. That little Fiskars just sung through all of it, except two rounds from the butt that were bir's-eye and burl. Those are now cut , planed and end sealed for the woodturners.

If these other axes work better than the Fiskars then they might be more than I need!


----------



## StihlBoy440 (Mar 1, 2007)

I have the Gransfors large splitting maul and love it. The weight is not as heavy as the cheaper american "go devils" but it splits rather well. It is well balanced and after splitting 2 cords in a day, I can still move the next morning. Excellent quality and the forged head is nothing short of a work of art. I highly recommend any Gransfors Bruks products!


----------



## logbutcher (Mar 2, 2007)

*Finnish "Leveraxe"*

Interesting ! 
There is no English on the site for price or how to get one. So, cost ? Availability in North America ?
Have you thought about sending one to members of Aborsite to try out ? Our 6-7 cords is bucked and piled in butts to split maybe this June for stacking and storing. 
We could pass it around as a kind of Focus Group, or Beta Test (software) .
You've got an eager, captive, enthusiast audience here :rockn: . There is even an Arborsite ringer in Norge !:taped:


----------



## Finland (Mar 2, 2007)

*Availability*

*Thank you all for the common interest*, what you have indicated towards 
VIPUKIRVES/LEVERAXE. I am sorry, that my homepages are still only in finnish language. I am working hard to get them translated in english, as well.
As I have mentioned before somewhere on these pages, this invention ,VIPUKIRVES/LEVERAXE, has waited for four million years before it "came to daylight" a few years ago. I expect to get my homepages to be ready for you in your native language very soon. On the same connection there will be the possibility to pay with *Visa- or Master *cards. This all will take some time but comparing it to the era of four million years, this will be ready in no time.
*The price in FINLAND is 199 euros*. This includes the sales tax/VAT. (22%)
There is a chanse to send it *without the tax*, but then you must pay your *own salestax*. The per cent (%) varies based to the state you live in. Maybe there is some *customs fee,* as well. The freight by post will be fourty euros . (40e) So, alltogether the price will be *210 euros *+ your own official fees . (customs + salestax)
The delivery time is *16-21 days*.
If you send me *a bank check *(not private) then the price will be an *extra 15 *euros. This is the bank comission.
There is some english writing on my homepages. You can find it under the flag of England.(intructions for use)
Based to the global situation that fluctuates all the time, the prices can chanse, as well.
Best regards from *FINLAND*
www.vipukirves.fi


----------



## babalu87 (Mar 5, 2007)

260.67 US dollars

It is very interesting but I think I will wait for them to be available stateside.

How does it do with 20-22 inch rounds of Red Oak?
I know my 8lb maul was a BIG difference over the 6lb


----------



## Finland (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello babalu 87
Because of the totally different splitting mechanism with VIPUKIRVES/LEVERAXE there is not so much importance with the weight of the axe. In traditional axes, *YES*, but in VIPUKIRVES/LEVERAXE *NO.* In previouse axes the friction takes most of the energy, that is why you must add the *weight *if you want to get *more power*. *In* VIPUKIRVES/LEVERAXE the *friction* is *very small*. On its best hit the friction part is only five (5) millimeters , just at the very first moment, when the blade starts to penetrate to the block. The blade starts to lean to the right and it will go in the air for the next *30-80 millimeters without any friction *. All the power you had downwards a while a go is now *to the left. *The *trees *here in FINLAND *cannot resist this power*, you see, the axe blade spreads the block up to *eight (8) centimeters*. It is more than any traditional axe does. 
Try to look at the videos on *slowmotion*, then you see, what *really **happeds.*
I am sure that the prices will be very tolerable when we are getting so far .
Best regards from FINLAND
www.vipukirves.fi


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 6, 2007)

Dan Dill said:


> What about the Fiskars for a woods carry axe and splitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am very happy with the Fiskars 2400 (2400grams should be about 5 1/4 pound), and the 1400 for light duty. :rockn:


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Mar 9, 2007)

I tested the small splitting axe from Gränsfors yesterday, it was plain fun in frozen birch 

Finland when is the axe of yours going to be available in Sweden ??


----------



## Finland (Mar 9, 2007)

*Availability*

SWE#Kipp
Hi
VIPUKIRVES/LEVERAXE/HÄVKRAFTSYXA is available in Sweden. Go to my homepages, click *TILAUS *and make the order. Or, click *YHTEYSTIEDOT* - send me e-mail or call me. I am willing to tell you all you need. I will send you the order by post.Du kan betala yxan i posten(postförskott). Det finns redan många HÄVKRAFTSYXOR i Sverige . Det tar ungefär en vecka at komma dit. I am working hard to get my homemepages translated in Swedish and English. 
All the best from FINLAND
www.vipukirves.fi


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 9, 2007)

SWE#Kipp said:


> I tested the small splitting axe from Gränsfors yesterday, it was plain fun in frozen birch
> 
> Finland when is the axe of yours going to be available in Sweden ??



Frozen wood is no challange for _*any*_ decent axe........:bang: :bang:


----------



## Finland (Mar 10, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Frozen wood is no challange for _*any*_ decent axe........:bang: :bang:


Everybody knows that. It is totally an other story if we are looking the statistics among the *decent* axes. So far not even one accident with VIPUKIRVES/LEVERAXE.
The chance that you might hurt yourself with VIPUKIRVES/LEVERAXE is nearly impossible.
There is not really any difference be-tween frozen and fresh (melt)wood, when you are using VIPUKIRVES/LEVERAXE.
Based to my experience it is advisable to split the wood as soon as possible after you have cut it down.
FINLAND


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Mar 10, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Frozen wood is no challange for _*any*_ decent axe........:bang: :bang:



I know that ,,, didn't expected the need too tell that in an axe thread in the firewood forum ,,,


----------



## logbutcher (Mar 11, 2007)

*Splitting Frozen Wood*

Many tree species in N. America are heliotropic: the growth follows the sun in a sort of spiral. Those trees are near impossible to split vertically frozen or not. Unlike paper/white birch, red oak, locust, ashes for example, wood such as beech, elm, apple, and often red/soft maples, and burled maple are almost impossible to split in straight vertical directions. Usually they are either "slabbed" tangentially along growth rings or just pounded to Hell with wedges or monster mauls. Semtex when available works well :rockn: .There are no hard and fast rules. With those tough species we say %&#@$* while splitting...it helps. The larger the butt with those heliotropes, the tougher the splitting. 
We will send a butt to you to try through Ikea.


----------



## Dan Dill (Jun 3, 2007)

Dammit, I love this Fiskars Super Splitter !!! !!! !!! !!! !!! !!!

Even the spiral grained madrone and live oak has been doable under this little axe!


----------



## moriskod (Jan 15, 2009)

*looks very safe*

After seeing the vipukirve splitter on youtube, I must admit it looks like alot less work and ALOT safer. I have many types and sizes of splitters, as well as wedges. I have quit using wedges after some near misses to my head from dislodged wedges flying through the air. I also have one of the Fiskar splitters (mine is labled Gerber) and it is a nice little splitting axe. But very dangerous .. I have had several near misses with my shins from losing grip with the short handle. I would like to get my hands on the vipukirve I hope it becomes more readily available in the US soon.


----------



## Finland (Nov 17, 2009)

*Safe*



moriskod said:


> After seeing the vipukirve splitter on youtube, I must admit it looks like alot less work and ALOT safer. I have many types and sizes of splitters, as well as wedges. I have quit using wedges after some near misses to my head from dislodged wedges flying through the air. I also have one of the Fiskar splitters (mine is labled Gerber) and it is a nice little splitting axe. But very dangerous .. I have had several near misses with my shins from losing grip with the short handle. I would like to get my hands on the vipukirve I hope it becomes more readily available in the US soon.


*Four years on the market*. NO ACCIDENT.


----------



## airwolf (Nov 17, 2009)

logbutcher said:


> Many tree species in N. America are heliotropic: the growth follows the sun in a sort of spiral.



Heliotropic refers to the plants leaves following the sun throughout the day, but I don't think this is what causes the wood to be twisted.

The twisted grain may be a genetic trait that allows the wood to be more flexible, so that the trunk and branches can bend rather than break, under heavy winds or snow loads.

Here is a link to an article on spiral growth.
http://stripe.colorado.edu/~mitton/Spiral Grain.htm


----------

